# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleep position and personality

## Lonewolf

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3112170.stm <---What's your position?

I sleep in the foetus position. Sometimes on my back too.

Also, I did not know that sleeping on your stomach was good for digestion. But its also bad for your back too??

----------


## Xyn

Im the Foetus or whatever =P  The personality matches me VERY well too!

----------


## Clairity

I primarily sleep *Foetus* but occasionally sleep *Yearner*.

----------


## Michael

i always sleep on my side with one arm under my pillow/head and the other in front of me. I cannot sleep on my back, and sleeping on my stomach makes my nut bag claustrophobic/back hurt. i dont like the foetus because i like my legs streched out and sprawled out i guess, but still occasionaly sleep like this.

----------


## Marvo

When I was young, I sleep in *foetus* most of the time, but I don't do that very much anymore, because my shoulder feels displaced the next morning these days, if I sleep like that. I also sleept in *freefall* when I was young, but is my primary position in sleep now. My second and third preferences are *soldier*, and occasionaly *starfish*.
Sometimes I also sleep in *foetus*, with my right hand under my pillow/head, and my left arm in front of me.

----------


## Spartiate

I'm somewhere in between the foetus and yearner positions.

----------


## Alban

Log and soldier for me.

Somewhat true I suppose.

----------


## Abra

I'm total freefall, except one hand is under the pillow to help elevate the head. I cannot tolerate sleeping on my back.

I doubt that any other their pseudoscientific personality profiles have any merit, I suppose the digestion tidbit may be true, and I am quite confident in the validity of the "back-sleepers snore" part.

----------


## Lonewolf

Well I think its interesting how it said that it's our subconscious body language. It kinda makes sense that the way our body moves in our sleep or our preferences reveal our character.

----------


## Raven12

I am all 3 at times. I usually start off on the left side with my arms to my chest or wherever it's most comfortable. When I turn over, I usually put my arms around my blanket which is usually bunched up by then. Around the time I get up, my back hurts so much I have to sleep in the foetus position.


The Foetus: Those who curl up in the foetus position are described as tough on the outside but sensitive at heart. They may be shy when they first meet somebody, but soon relax. 
This is the most common sleeping position, adopted by 41% of the 1,000 people who took part in the survey. More than twice as many women as men tend to adopt this position. 


Log (15%): Lying on your side with both arms down by your side. These sleepers are easy going, social people who like being part of the in-crowd, and who are trusting of strangers. However, they may be gullible. 

The yearner (13%): People who sleep on their side with both arms out in front are said to have an open nature, but can be suspicious, cynical. They are slow to make up their minds, but once they have taken a decision, they are unlikely ever to change it.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> i always sleep on my side with one arm under my pillow/head and the other in front of me. I cannot sleep on my back, and sleeping on my stomach makes my nut bag claustrophobic/back hurt. i dont like the foetus because i like my legs streched out and sprawled out i guess, but still occasionaly sleep like this.



I sleep exactly like he does.  ::D:

----------


## Emerald Wolf

When I'm trying to fall asleep in the evening I start out in the soldier position, but eventually I'll get the urge to twist myself in the foetus position (although mostly with only one leg curled up so maybe its a hybrid between foetus and yearner?). 
Interesting to note that Soldier/Starfish tend to have less restful sleep.

----------


## Armageddon_Heaven

I personally think this kind of stuff is bull crap - mostly since nearly everyone will do a combo of those -and there are even more positions that aren't listed!

I sleep sorta like foetus at first, then I go belly-down, bend my arms under my face and sorta bury myself in my pillow =P

----------


## 567sunbeam

"Tough on the outside but sensitive at heart. They may be shy when they first meet somebody, but soon relax." Describes me almost to a T but my sleep position is Foetus with my bottom leg straight out top one bent and supported by a pillow to keep my lower back from hurting. (Learned that when I was pregnant and kept the habit since then)

Always on my right side with 1 arm bent under my pillow or straight out and the other wrapped around another pillow. 

Kind of a high maintenance way to sleep, if I dont have it just right it takes me forever to fall asleep, very annoying sometimes!

----------


## Casualtie

My usual position is the soldier - and the description given by BBC fits me almost exactly. The exceptions, I'm assumming, are from that fact that I don't always sleep in the same position..

Many times, on nights when I'm extremely tired, I'll sleep in the freefall position - and on even rarer occasions I'll sleep in the foetus. Usually when I'm cold : /

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I'm going to have to add another one here... "the corpse".

I used to be a foetal sleeper but I've since trained myself to sleep on my back, mostly because my best dreaming (including my 1 and only lucid) happens in this position. Only for me I can't sleep with my arms at my sides so instead I cross them on my chest like I'm in the coffin. Maybe I should call it "the dead soldier"?



Maybe I'm going to have to start putting a pillow under my knees too.

----------


## Lonewolf

When I'm in the foetal (fetal) position I usually put a pillow between my knees because it feels more comfortable.

Anyway I used to have most my LDs on my right side, so I believed the left side wouldn't bring that much. However sleeping on your left side is good for digestion and for your heart I think...

But I dropped the belief and I found out I lucid dream also on the left side too. (And my back too a lot). Probably equally.

Also one more thing, I think maybe your "subconscious body language" is the position you wake up in, not neccessarily what you begin with, unless it doesn't change.

But I dont neccessarily believe sleep position tells your whole personality, just a little tidbit depending on your comfortable preference.

----------


## Cloud Strife

I am in the categories: Foetus and Yearner.

----------


## Marvo

> I'm going to have to add another one here... "the corpse".
> 
> I used to be a foetal sleeper but I've since trained myself to sleep on my back, mostly because my best dreaming (including my 1 and only lucid) happens in this position. Only for me I can't sleep with my arms at my sides so instead I cross them on my chest like I'm in the coffin. Maybe I should call it "the dead soldier"?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm going to have to start putting a pillow under my knees too.



I find that the biggest problem about sleeping on my bag. It puts a lot of load on the knees, which is bad. I can't sleep like that. Perhaps I should try a pillow too!

----------


## Xox

I sleep in the *freefall*, but when I get tired of that (which rarely happens) I sleep in the foetus.

----------


## Torcher

Yearner and Freefaller

----------


## Voltaire

Mostly *Foetus*, but sometimes I sleep in the *Yearner* position.

----------


## orange_entity

Mostly freefall, but sometimes I fall asleep in a yearner position.

----------

